# Multiple versions in same box - different disks



## jaymax (May 20, 2014)

Is it possible to have multiple versions of FreeBSD in the same box [same motherboard] but on different disks? My system was down for a while, inoperative - kde4 problem. Restarted system, by-passed the kde4 interface, and used the system through a LAN interface. I later decided to add some additional drives, which scrambled the entries in the fstab files. I decided to upgrade the system from version 9.0 but not wanting to overwrite data, opted for 'fresh installations' on added drives. I installed  9.2 and then  10.0 on their own independent drives. Probably created an unholy mess.

So, I am now wondering if these triply installed versions, although not operating simultaneously, could in some remote way interfere with each other?


----------



## scottro (May 20, 2014)

It shouldn't.  As I recall, the only thing I ran into is that one installed a boot loader, and then, to boot the other, I would have to do a bit of manual work at boot.  (Hrrm, trying to remember, I actually found it on these forums.  

viewtopic.php?&t=5863

The third post by @bb

In theory, you can use boot0cfg(8) but every time I've used it, I've managed to make my system unbootable, frequently enough so that I'm not sure it's user error, though it probably is.


----------

